# Welches Kabel und wie realisiere ich ein sehr langes Kabel?



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Also, ich bekomme endlich Kabel internet. Allerdings brauche ich ein sehr langes Kabel weil... man siehts auf der Skizze. Jedenfalls, welchen standard brauche ich da? CAT 5e, CAT6. Und wie kriege ich die geschätze länge von etwa 25m hin?


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

Hi,
hier mal ein's was deiner benötigten Länge entsprechen dürfte: 

http://www1.atelco.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=1109&agid=165

-->>Hab auch sconmal Cat5 Kabel bis zu einer länge von 100METERN!!!!!!
gesehen wahnsinn

P.S Ich glaube es gibt keinen allzu großen Unterschied zwischen Cat5 und Cat6.......

Gruß
Fransen


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, dass das ganze außerhalb des hauses an der Fassade verlegt wird. Drüber kommt noch eine Wärmeschutzdämmung also wäre das Wetter kein problem. Allerdings: Wie sieht es mit Abschirmung aus? Ich kenne mich in dem Bereich sowas von überhaupt nicht aus^^.


----------



## Fransen (5. April 2008)

Da ich mich auch nicht soooo gut mit KAbeln auskenne kenne hier: 
( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twisted-Pair-Kabel ) eine kleine Hilfe vllt bringt die dich ja weiter...


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2008)

Wie geschrieben, sollten Kabel bis 100m ohne Probleme funktionieren. Ich habe auch eins an der Hauswand runter hängen, bis jetzt ohne Probleme, obwohl es kein spezielles Outdoor ist. Wenn ihr Probleme mit Strahlungen habt oder Gigabit geplant ist, würde ich zu Cat 6 raten, sonst sollte auch Cat 5(e) reichen.


----------



## exa (5. April 2008)

nimm gleich cat6!!!!

auch bei fast ethernet brint das schon vorteile...


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Um ehrlich zu sein haben wir nur DSL 1000 und imo lohnt sich da cat6 net.


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2008)

Ist dein PC der einzige, der dann direkt ans Modem soll? Oder stehen noch andere PCs rum, welche in ein Netzwerk kommen?


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Ne ist der einzige.


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2008)

Dann reicht sicher ein Cat 5. Wenn ein Netzwerk in Planung wäre, könnte man über ein 6er nachdenken. Wenn es aber in absehbarer Zeit nicht anders wird, bleib bei einem 5er, Länge vorher am besten ausmessen und nochmal 10% aufschlagen, bei Kabeln braucht man meistens mehr, als man denkt.


----------



## Lee (5. April 2008)

Also kann ich da irgendein billiges nehmen? Hab bei Mix eins von Sharkoon mit 30m ziemlich günstig gesehen.


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2008)

Ich denke mal ja, ich würde allerdings vor Ort mal schauen, ob du was bekommst. Sonst musst du eventuell so viel Versand bezahlen, wie das Kabel kostet.


----------



## Overlocked (5. April 2008)

In der Stadt beim Hertie bekommst du 30 Meter mit vergoldetem Anschluss und spezieller Hülle für 30 von Hama. Habe ich auch- cat6. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## benjasso (5. April 2008)

Beim Mindfactory gibt es für aktuell 9,92 dieses Netzwerkkabel Cat 5e zzgl Versand, aber wie gesagt, mal einfach vor Ort schauen.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. April 2008)

Hi 

Wie würds denn, wenns Preislich nicht so wichtig wäre, mit Power-Lan aussehen ?

Kosten im 2er Set ~ 40-50 (je nach Anbieter und Händler).

Zudem sparst dir das nerfige Kabel in der Wohnung ...


----------



## Lee (6. April 2008)

Laut Wikipedia ist das größtenteils Eingestellt worden. Und btw: Preis spielt schon eine Rolle. Die Kabel stören eh nicht. Werden ja Outdoor verlegt.


----------



## r!b (6. April 2008)

wichtig is nur das das kabel gescheit abgeschirmt ist (cat6). billiges kabel würde ich auch nicht nehmen da sie anfälliger sind auf einen kabelbruch... sind meist so "harte" und dünne kabel die billigen. vorsicht auch falls du durch fenster reingehst. da muss du ne dann ne kerbe reinmachen... sonst geht das kabel auf jedenfall mit der zeit kaputt... anderseits is das fenster dann auch nicht mehr ganz "dicht"

grüße


----------



## Overlocked (6. April 2008)

Und vor allem wenn es einmal kalt wird- Frost und Schnee setzten den Kabeln auch sehr zur. Sie werden porös und brechen.


----------



## Lee (6. April 2008)

Also was jetzt. MF hat auch Cat 6, 30m doppelt abgeschirmt. Wirklich "teure Kabel" finde ich eigentlich nicht. Vor Ort gibts nichts preiswertes leider.


----------



## Shady (7. April 2008)

Cat6 ist nicht automatisch besser abgeschirmt als Cat5 oder Cat5e oder sonst was. Das ist mehr eine Sache der Frequenz, der Aderbelegung usw.
Nimm ein Cat5e *STP* (Shielded Twisted Pair). Das sollte für deine Zwecke ausreichend sein und das ist abgeschirmt.


----------



## riedochs (8. April 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Cat6 ist nicht automatisch besser abgeschirmt als Cat5 oder Cat5e oder sonst was. Das ist mehr eine Sache der Frequenz, der Aderbelegung usw.
> Nimm ein Cat5e *STP* (Shielded Twisted Pair). Das sollte für deine Zwecke ausreichend sein und das ist abgeschirmt.



Weder Cat5e noch Cat6 würde ich nehmen. Ich habe hier auch die Problematik gehabt und wie folgt gelöst:

Cat7 Verlege-Kabel (Kostet eh kaum mehr als Cat6) und Cat6 Dosen (Cat7 Dosen gibt es noch nicht) und fahre hier Gigabit damit. Die Patchkabel von der Dose zum PC sind teilweise auch Cat5e, da ist es aber nicht Problematisch.

Cat5e ist nunmal die Minimalstanforderung für Gigabit und kann schon bei kleinen Störeinflüssen zu Übertragungsfehlern führen. Und jetzt wegen ein paar Cent sich eine mögliche Gigabit Verbindung verbauen halte ich für Unfug. Ich habe mir die Gigabit-verbindung gleich zu Nutze gemacht und meinen Server in den Keller verfrachtet. Da stört der Krach niemanden.

Ich verlege bei uns in der Schule öfters Netzwerkkabel. Wir verwenden nur noch Cat7 und zertifizieren die Kabel hinterher.

Jetzt am falschen Ende gespart kostet hinterher nur nochmal Arbeit und Geld wenn man sich die jetzt verbauten Möglichkeiten nutzen möchte.


----------



## Shady (9. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Weder Cat5e noch Cat6 würde ich nehmen. Ich habe hier auch die Problematik gehabt und wie folgt gelöst:
> 
> Cat7 Verlege-Kabel (Kostet eh kaum mehr als Cat6) und Cat6 Dosen (Cat7 Dosen gibt es noch nicht) und fahre hier Gigabit damit. Die Patchkabel von der Dose zum PC sind teilweise auch Cat5e, da ist es aber nicht Problematisch.
> 
> ...



Sry, schwachsinn. Für 1Mbit und keine Netzwerknutzung würde ich im Leben kein Cat7 nehmen. Rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Sollte man wirklich reserven brauchen, dann von mir aus Cat6, um den Crosstalk im Vergleich zu Cat5e zu minimieren. Das mit den Störungen hat annähernd nichts mit der Cat zu tun. Es gibt auch Cat6 und Cat7 UTP Kabel. Erzähl mir nicht, das die besser schützen und gegen Schwankungen helfen sollen, als ein Cat5(e) STP!
Nimm Cat5e, solltest du wirklich unbedingt mehr wollen, dann Cat6. Aber Cat7 ist absoluter Overkill für den Verwendungszweck. Selbst Cat6 und Cat5e sind überdimensioniert.

Cat7 sollte man nehmen wenn man es in den Wänden durchziehn will, aber für außen am Haus, da würd ich kein teures Kabel hängen haben wollen, schon gar nicht wenn es abs. unnötig ist.


----------



## riedochs (9. April 2008)

Shady schrieb:


> Sry, schwachsinn. Für 1Mbit und keine Netzwerknutzung würde ich im Leben kein Cat7 nehmen. Rausgeschmissenes Geld.
> Sollte man wirklich reserven brauchen, dann von mir aus Cat6, um den Crosstalk im Vergleich zu Cat5e zu minimieren. Das mit den Störungen hat annähernd nichts mit der Cat zu tun. Es gibt auch Cat6 und Cat7 UTP Kabel. Erzähl mir nicht, das die besser schützen und gegen Schwankungen helfen sollen, als ein Cat5(e) STP!
> Nimm Cat5e, solltest du wirklich unbedingt mehr wollen, dann Cat6. Aber Cat7 ist absoluter Overkill für den Verwendungszweck. Selbst Cat6 und Cat5e sind überdimensioniert.
> 
> Cat7 sollte man nehmen wenn man es in den Wänden durchziehn will, aber für außen am Haus, da würd ich kein teures Kabel hängen haben wollen, schon gar nicht wenn es abs. unnötig ist.



Cat7 UTP, selten so gelacht.Wenn man es genau nimmt ist Cat7 SSTP. Warum werden höhere Frequenzen bei Cat7 erreicht? Eben durch die Abschiermung der einzelnen Adernpaare und den Gesamtschirm darum.


----------



## Shady (10. April 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Cat7 UTP, selten so gelacht.Wenn man es genau nimmt ist Cat7 SSTP. Warum werden höhere Frequenzen bei Cat7 erreicht? Eben durch die Abschiermung der einzelnen Adernpaare und den Gesamtschirm darum.



Gut, ich hatte mich hier rauf bezogen. Offiziell sollte es freilich nur S/STP von Cat7 geben.
Deswegen hab ich mit dem Rest denoch recht! Cat7 um 1Mbit Geschwindigkeiten zu begkommen ist sowas von Overkill.


----------



## riedochs (10. April 2008)

Preislich mcht es aber keinen großen Unterschied. UTP hat in Europ kaum verwendung, mehr in USA. In Europa wird normalerweise STP-Kabel verwendet. Verlegkabel ist im übrigen robuster als normale Patchkabel. Meins ist schon fast 2 Jahre in Betrieb an der Nordseite des Hauses.


----------



## Lee (10. April 2008)

Okay bevor das hier zu einer großen Diskussion wird.
Wir haben jetzt Cat6 genommen. Jetzt muss nur noch verkabelt werden und gut is


----------



## Friday (10. April 2008)

Was hast Du gezahlt?


----------



## riedochs (10. April 2008)

XtremeFX schrieb:


> Okay bevor das hier zu einer großen Diskussion wird.
> Wir haben jetzt Cat6 genommen. Jetzt muss nur noch verkabelt werden und gut is



Denke an den Biegeradius bei Verlegekabel und NICHT! knicken.


----------



## Lee (10. April 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Was hast Du gezahlt?


Ich habe leider keinen Schimmer. Das ganze haben meine Eltern gekauft.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. April 2008)

Jetzt hab ich doch auch gleich mal noch ne Frage.

Es sieht so aus: ca. 20 Meter müssen überbruckt werden (Luftlinie bissel weniger, aber die  Kabel können schließlich nicht durch die Decke).
Habe im Moment WLAN, würde mir da ein 20 Meter langes Kabel mehr bringen (bessere Verbindung + Ping in Spielen)? 

Thx


----------



## benjasso (16. April 2008)

Mit Kabel hat man (zumindest noch) besser Verbindung, vor allem in Hinsicht Reaktionszeit(ping) und Übertragungsrate.


----------



## Whoosaa (19. April 2008)

Nächste Frage:

1. Merke ich einen Unterschied von 20 Metern zu 30 Metern Kabellänge?

2. Ich lege das Kabel einfach durch das Haus, reicht da cat5e? Oder soll ich iwie SSTP oder sowas beachten?


----------



## jetztaber (19. April 2008)

Zu 1. Nein

Zu 2. Cat5 S/FTP reicht dicke


----------



## nfsgame (21. April 2008)

Wenn du einen vernünftugen Switch nutzt wirst du keinen Unterschied zwischen 20 und 30 Metern Kabellänge bemerken. Nur manche billg Switche (von Conrad die für unter 20) kapitulieren da meistens nen bisschen. Irgendwann leuchten alle LEDs und nichts geht mehr.


----------

